# My Shot At Doing Anniversary Edition Headlights & Corners w/Pics!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF00029874656

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF00069521

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF0013987

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF0012456

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF00076987456


Plus I got these fromm ebay they are on their way I will post pics. After I get them installed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=2448011205


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice AE mod.

I'm assuming you bought those bumper lights because you didn't want to hurt yours. If you can do the AE mod, you have easily done your bumpers. My buddy painted his and they look great! I also hope you realize that those bumper lights are not JDM. It's simply a marketing thing.

Lookin good.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Very nice work. Just out of curiosity, did you follow a write up somewhere, or just do em on your own?

David Warner


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

HNE said:


> Very nice work. Just out of curiosity, did you follow a write up somewhere, or just do em on your own?
> 
> David Warner





I did them on my own.................


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks pretty good! 
Good job.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice Job.
BlueBOB, you were right about the ride height of 4th gens..... geez.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Nissan00 said:


> nice!



http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_566_full.jpg



















http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_571_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_569_full.jpg


----------

